# (DPF) Diesal Particulate Filter Clean?



## mCruzing (4 mo ago)

Hello all,

I just purchased a 2014 Cruze with 92k miles with it stuck in limp mode, "Engine Power is Reduced" msg on DIC and showing trouble code P2463 "Particulate Filter Restriction - Soot Accumulation Bank 1". Car is running great just with reduced power. The original owner had it trouble shot by dealer and was suggested to clean the Intake Valve, Intake Manifold and EGR Valve, then do a Manual Regen on the DPF for $4k.

I cleaned the Intake Valve and EGR valve and found completely gummed up with gunk. I borescoped the intake manifold and it looks relatively clean for now. I'm looking for suggestions on proceeding with the Regeneration. Would the procedure on page 27 of attached guide sufficient or will i need a full on shop computer? 

Note: After I got home and reviewed the dealers repair proposal and the cars current miles it looks like he has driven another 10k miles in limp mode, Is the DPF salvageable?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated,

Mark


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The service Regen may work. That’s a lot of miles.

The only DPF failures I have ever seen have been from people ignoring the warning for a very long time. At 10k miles it might be salvageable. But it’s pushing it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

If it was, mine first thing I would do is test the differential pressure sensor. It might be telling the pcm bad information. Testing also includes inspecting the hoses to and from the dpf.

Also scan it for other existing codes.


----------



## mCruzing (4 mo ago)

Successfully initiated the DPF Service Remuneration using the OBDLINK MX+ with the IOS, Gretio App per instructions. Started off with 45g of Soot and 20 minutes latter completed with 0g fo Soot. I have about 60 miles of driving today and car is driving strong. 

What a great forum, thanks guys,


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

mCruzing said:


> Successfully initiated the DPF Service Remuneration using the OBDLINK MX+ with the IOS, Gretio App per instructions. Started off with 45g of Soot and 20 minutes latter completed with 0g fo Soot. I have about 60 miles of driving today and car is driving strong.
> 
> What a great forum, thanks guys,


enjoy many more miles with your cruze bud, it's a fun to drive vehicle as long as you take good care of her!


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Dang, 45g is a lot for our small DPFs. They usually self regenerate around 20g. Keep an eye on how long between regens it goes on its own. I believe you should expect around 400-500 miles if the DPF is still healthy. Mine is at 150k and is getting around 250-300 miles between regens at this point. I expected this though and will eventually have to have the ash cleaned out of it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Detrious said:


> Dang, 45g is a lot for our small DPFs. They usually self regenerate around 20g. Keep an eye on how long between regens it goes on its own. I believe you should expect around 400-500 miles if the DPF is still healthy. Mine is at 150k and is getting around 250-300 miles between regens at this point. I expected this though and will eventually have to have the ash cleaned out of it.


For sure. It got that way somehow and it might again.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone know what the particulate matter sensor measurement should be while just doing normal highway driving in mg/m ?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Not 100% sure but between 0 and 1.5psi engine running at what assume is idling.

I need to monitor it and record data but biscan has values to look at and I'm sure gretio does also and is my main tool but I do like biscan also.


----------



## 14cruzeoilburner (Sep 3, 2018)

I’ve 39500 miles on my 14 1st gen 2.0L TD. Runs fantastic. Gets 25-34 around town and up to 65-70 MPG on the freeway. When I first purchased the new from the dealer it was doing a lot of regens after it whet back back for some service they re flashed the ECM after that it ran a whole bunch better. Almost never gos into Regen. I find that driving it hard gets nice and hot keeps the DPF clean. Anyway love my little diesel Cruze.

White with factory Nav and blind spot alert. Black Leather interior


----------

